# The Snow Tiger



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, today's my birthday... so I'm going to keep this one for myself.
So far I've sold almost everything I've shown... but this one I'm keeping!

It's layered black and off white G10... doing it this way allows two things you can do pretty easily, one you can get the striped effect.. and two you can get almost an exact perfect width for your hand.

Oh, by the way... not only is nice looking, it is a sweet shooter as well... I didn't take a video of it, but I have a practice golf ball in my catch box and I was able to hit it 10 times in a row from 35', not to shabby.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I am loving the black and white Snow Tiger Bill, a great name for a great Slingshot


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Now that's real fine!!!! Happy Birthday too!!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's the business!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

What a nice slingshot! Amazing job bill


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is really awesome. The G-10 is an excellent material.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i really like that one!
happy birthday!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic work. I can see why you have to keep it.

Jörg


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep no doubt fantastic no way can you sell.What is G10 ?.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to say i cant blame you for keeping it, your a great craftsman, lovely,jeff


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a very beautiful slingshot!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

One of the nicest I have ever seen, if not THE nicest. Top marks for you, Bill.
















And Happy Birthday too!


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy birthday

and a very cool looking slingshoot


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

happy birthday, u´ve made yourself a werthy present! a absolut beauty!!!!! love it!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Bill, that thing is awesome ! Beautiful work !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And the fabulous slingshots from Bill just keeps growing. All I can say is WOW! -- Tex


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy B-Day Bill!

Best looking sling shot I've ever seen!

No doubt in my mind.

Your sling shots are off the chain GOOD!!!

I LOVE mine!!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

How much would one of these cost me? I would love one


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good lookin catty .. happy birthday.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

All I can say is Thank You... you're all way to kind.


----------



## hammer0419 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> All I can say is Thank You... you're all way to kind.


That is awesome!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats amazing. I can see why you don't want to let it go, its a work of art.
Martin.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW!!!! Safe to say I would kill for this. (watch out Bill!)


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats the best looking slingshot I`ve ever seen! So cool, ah....


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I totally missed this post...awesome looking shooter.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys.
I'll be making a few different looking ones here and there, when I get time... afterwards I'll post them to this forum and the vendor's forum... if they're not already sold. I know the last few I've made they've been sold in under an hour... and the last one, the Desert Camo Hathcock model, was spoken for in less than 15 minutes after posting.

Right now I'm working on a few very affordable yet made from high end materials _mini_ Pocket Predators... small size but big on performance.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is some serious work right there Bill. You make some slick frames Bud! Excellent work! Flatband


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a primo slingshot Bill. Do you accept commissions where someone would send you a piece of material and you make the catapult?


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice work mate.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys... Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> That's a primo slingshot Bill. Do you accept commissions where someone would send you a piece of material and you make the catapult?


Well I guess that depends on what you had in mind... If thinking about a metal shooter... it'd be better to get one made out of G10 or a wood product, then sending off the completed unit to Hogan Casting.

If a wood product, then it's easy to work with, but usually won't hold the same amount of detail... which is more than fine for most slingshot designs.
If made from a synthetic material... G10 and Micarta are HARD to work with, but produce really nice results. Various softer materials like plastics are okay to work with but a lot of care has to be taken in not working to fast because they'll melt.

Anyway, yeah I'll certainly consider a project made from your material and design... just be aware of the limitations some materials inherently have.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice slingshot and happy birthday Bill.And many more.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow!
What a beauty!


----------

